# bark command



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

My german shepherd is not very vocal. I am trying to teach him to bark on command and toy and food treats are not working. What other methods can I use? He will bark when he hears my car or if he spots a dog out the window of my home. I don't want to work with him when he is barking at another dog because I don't want him to think that I am encouraging that behavior. I would appreciate the any advise. Thanks


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Does he bark if someone knocks on the door? If so, have someone knock on the wall or the door (inside or out) while giving your bark command at the same time. Big praise and Reward when he barks. In a very short time, you will be able to just knock on a wall or coffee table, give verbal command and he should bark (praise & reward) Keep doing this, he will not need the knocking after a short while. After that, it's easy to teach a "quiet" command too.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

No, he does not bark when someone knocks/rings door bell. He lets the two small dogs do the work. He is very alert, but no bark. To get to my front door you have to enter the courtyard. He will growl when someone pulls at the courtyard doors, but that is it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Try and restrict him in his crate, yard, fence, tie out, etc. Tease him from the other side with a toy or food. That usually gets them frustrated enough to bark. When he does, mark and reward even if it's just a simple whine or woof at first. Be patient! :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Bob. Also if he growls when someone pulls the doors, have them pull, command, then give big reward for the slightest noise, just as Bob says - once he gets the idea you are rewarding for the whine/woof/growl, and does it everytime, demand more before you reward.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks you guys. His crate is in my bedroom and I don't know if I want to take the chance of creating a barking monster in there. I think I will try having someone pull at the courtyard doors first since he at least growls at that. I will keep you posted.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Simply teach him a quiet command after he learns the speak command. Easy-Peasy!


----------

